# Advice on peat Substrate



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok i know i could have asked this on my other thread This One but i thought doing a seprate thread would be better.

I am now thinking of possible well considering maybe using peat at the back half of my tank and gravel on top, with black substrate at the front half..

Now i read that peat will release tannins when water is added and acidic water is formed! Now if i wash the peat before hand would this help? and the acidic water is this really true?

Thanks


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Yes it's true it will lower your PH and add tannins to the water.
No washing it won't help as it's a gradual release over time and
if it hits your water column in will break up and float in my
experience (I've used small bags of it in Discus tanks).

- Brad


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

damn it... i dont want it lower my PH it already went down from 7.6 to 6.8...

thanks for you help i guess i might look for something else then....

cheers


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

what about this then web site link ?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

What effect are you trying to get out of the tank? 

Are you looking for a cheap inert filler for the bottom layer in the back?
If so I'd go get a bag of SMS or SAS top-soil they run about $10.00 for
50lbs (SMS) & 25lbs (SAS).

Then a nice looking black cosmetic sand - to bad ADA doesn't have a black sand.
At least that's cheaper than buying black fluorite or echo.

You would have to dose ferts if you use an inert non-iron rich soil tho.

- Brad


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

hmm i am looking around at the moment still at the different sorts... my LSF has some they can order in but they like want ££s more then online places even with a surcharge...

I will add you ideas to my list. The back half of the tank will be for plants and nd the front just sand with no plants in it at all.. 

Thanks


----------

